# How many different types of cubes are there?



## WebberShad (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello all,

Im a noob cuber, my best time is 52 seconds and I average about 1:18. I use a layer by layer method because I find it too hard to keep track of all the side cubes and edges in the Fridrich system. I find that layer by layer forces everything down and allows for you to search less. But anyway, searching around the forums here I've seen mention of all these different types of cubes and how some are incredible while some are quite poor. My question is how many different cubes are there (brand names and such) and what are the pros and cons of each?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 19, 2007)

Hmm, I'm pretty sure the two most popular cube brands are "Rubik's" and "Eastsheen". (However, Eastsheen does not manufacture 3x3x3 cubes) There are also a few side brands such as dollar store cubes and magic cubes, etc.

The Rubik's brand branches off into two different 3x3x3 types. You can purchase either a generic 3x3x3 or a Do It Yourself Kit. Moneywise, the generic 3x3x3 is generally cheaper but less durable/efficient than its counterpart. The Do it Yourself Kit is more expensive but comes with a removable centerpiece where it is possible to adjust the spring tension of the cube.

Dollar store brands are basically of poor quality and are not really suitable for speedcubing. (They usually break in a matter of weeks)

If you're looking for a good 3x3x3 for speedcubing I'd suggest getting a Do It Yourself Kit.


----------



## WebberShad (Aug 19, 2007)

Thankyou! Why do they call them Do It Yourself cubes? What exactly is it that you do yourself? In addition, I've heard that they are much smoother and easier to manipulate. Is this true?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 19, 2007)

Most of the time DIY-cubes come in a package like Lego:
loose pieces, screws etcc that you have to assemble yourself


----------



## TimMc (Aug 19, 2007)

Eh, I wouldn't call someone that can solve a cube in 52 seconds a "noob cuber" (i only just broke my personal best with 51 seconds about 20 minutes ago). 

I constructed two DIY cubes the other day:
1) Textured Tiles + Silicone Spray, tight (enough to move comfortably)
2) Vinyl Stickers + Silicone Spray, very loose (you can literally aim pieces at people and pop them out as a means of attacking someone) >=D

I still prefer the feel of my store bought cube with silicone spray over the DIYs I've made (probably because I find the tiles slippery and I can't set the tension properly).


----------



## patrick (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi all, This is Patrick from China, We have the nice cube for speedcubing, and that is DIY-Kit.


----------



## zigzagchris (Aug 25, 2007)

anyone know what the 2x2 cubes with another 2x2 shareing a corner is called saw it on ebay.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 26, 2007)

Those are called Siamese cubes


----------

